# My new Flounder Gigging Setup



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 6, 2009)

I found this little Honda Generator today for $75.00 
It will handle 650watts and weighs 30lbs. I bought two 500watt hallogen flood lights and replaced the bulbs with 300's and attached a spring clamp to each light fixture.

I hope that 600watts of Flounder finding flood lights will get it done. If not Lowes sells 65w flourecent floods that put out 4,900 lumens. They are kinda big but I could run 6 of them if I wanted and still have room to spare. I would have to get some kind of brackets fabricated if I went that route.


----------



## G Duck (Aug 6, 2009)

Dang! you were right, that sure is a small motor. Give me a shout if you go tonight, and give me a report.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 6, 2009)

That'll work man. Just keep in mind if you are opperating under AC, you dont want to end up a crispy flounder yourself. That sure beats the price that was advertised doesn't it? Let us know how you do when you can


----------



## HUNTING GA (Aug 6, 2009)

I've used a lot less and had lots of luck.
Bet it'll work great.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah Collin, that'll work... Plenty of light, just watch the AC power and saltwater mixture...

From what I gather, they are pretty much everywhere... Holler at me and I will tell you about a spot where I saw a bunch of holes near a sandbar in the hampton river if you are gigging down this way....


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 8, 2009)

115v ac + metal boat + salt water = story in paper....


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Aug 22, 2009)

Have ya tried it out yet?  Floundering good down there? never been on ga coast but have in the gulf.


----------

